# GT: Dallas (2-2) at Denver (1-3)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Dallas (2-2) at Denver (1-3)*
# Game info: 10:30 pm EST Fri Nov 7, 2008
# TV: ESPN​


> With one of the NBA’s best offensive players on their roster, the Denver Nuggets couldn’t get past the first round of the playoffs. They hope the addition of a proven court leader can help them take the next step.
> 
> The Nuggets expect to have newly acquired Chauncey Billups in their lineup Friday when they host the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2008110707


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is going to be difficult and our games against Denver are unpredictable. With our new up-tempo style this might become a shootout, but that might not be in our interest with Billups likely making his debut, there is going to be a ton of energy in this building.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> This is going to be difficult and our games against Denver are unpredictable. With our new up-tempo style this might become a shootout, but that might not be in our interest with Billups likely making his debut, there is going to be a ton of energy in this building.


I thought Billups was going to make his debut next week?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I thought Billups was going to make his debut next week?





> Both the Denver Nuggets and the Dallas Mavericks shot-6around on Friday morning. For Denver the story was, of course, Chauncey Billups. A throng of reporters and cameras were waiting for him after practice. As always, Chauncey was accommodating and attended to every question. You can expect a rowdy crowd here tonight at Pepsi Center for Billups' debut.
> 
> Denver head coach George Karl indicated that Billups will start this evening. This will give both Billups and former starter Anthony Carter time to adjust to their new roles.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Blogs/CourtsideBlog.asp?GAME_ID=28269&LEAGUE_CODE=NBA


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm glad he's going to start for the Nuggets, this is going to be a test for us.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

just checked the scores, looks like we are on course to lose another game 74-67 in the 3rd sofar


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Good game.


We lost, I'd say not so good :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

True but i saw some good things in the second half.
Gerald Green needs more playing time and i don't ever want to see Stackhouse on the floor again.
Dirk is Dirk again, sucking when the D is up in his grill.
Josh didn't do anything in the second half, trade him for Gerald Wallace? Wallace is a slasher, runs the floor and averages 8 FT's attempts a game.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I am officially OFF the JHo bandwagon. I was excited when he came out playing like the old JHo in the first two games, but after the effort he put forth in the Denver game, I'm ready for him to go. Lazy passes, lazy shots.... dissapears during halftime every game. We gotta move this kid NOW.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I am officially OFF the JHo bandwagon. I was excited when he came out playing like the old JHo in the first two games, but after the effort he put forth in the Denver game, I'm ready for him to go. Lazy passes, lazy shots.... dissapears during halftime every game. We gotta move this kid NOW.


After last year, you were still on the wagon?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I had one foot on after watching his first few games. he was teasing us and looking like the JHo of old.......


----------

